# New Haircut, enjoy!



## bekins (Mar 11, 2008)

So a few weeks ago my friend was diagnosed with cancer and we both decided to shave our heads, her so she lost her hair on her own terms, and me to show support and how much I love her, so thought you ladies and gents may enjoy the process, and the looks after! Thanks




















And some with makeup!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 11, 2008)

That is so incredibly sweet of you. You have to love her a lot to do something like that for her. I wish her the best and yay for wonderful friends.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 11, 2008)

How sweet!! You are a great friend! You are amazing!


----------



## Jot (Mar 11, 2008)

such a great thing for you to do for your friend. much love to you both


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

You sound like a true friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the best to both of you.

Oh, and those colours look great with your eyes!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 11, 2008)

It’s so noble of you… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish you all the best!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 11, 2008)

What a sweet thing to do! I wish you and her the best!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2008)

What a wonderful person you are!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 11, 2008)

You look great, what a great friend you are


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

thats so nice of you! i love the makeup pics too


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 11, 2008)

What a wonderful friend!


----------



## nunu (Mar 11, 2008)

very sweet of you, you are such a great friend


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you are a wonderful friend!  you both look great & can rock that haircut


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 11, 2008)

What a beautiful soul you are!  Your friend is blessed to have you in her life, especially at such a trying time...much love and best wishes to both of you, and to your friend for a speedy recovery.


----------



## frocher (Mar 11, 2008)

It's wonderful that you are being so supportive.  You both look fab.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

I really like your new look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It ser brings out your eyes! And you are so sweet to support your friend like that, you truly are a wonderful person


----------



## lipstickandhate (Mar 12, 2008)

This made me tear up. You both look fabulous!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

wow. I teared up when i read that. You are such an amazing person and an awesome friend. She is so lucky to have you in her life. You look GREAT! God bless you


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 12, 2008)

you are an amazing friend! thanx for sharing!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow you are amazing! I'm sorry about the bad news


----------



## oracle1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 12, 2008)

*thats so incredibly awesome! i would love to have a friend as good as you especially in her situ. Good luck and best wishes to her. God Bless*


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 12, 2008)

You are truly an amazing person and friend! There needs to be more people like you in this world.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 12, 2008)

That's awesome you did that!!!

I think I would do that if someone SUPER close to me had cancer, but it would be HARD! =[


----------



## koretta (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet... sweet... sweet...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 22, 2008)

You sound like such a great friend, she's lucky to have you while going through this!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

aw, you're a great friend! you're also beautiful!


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!!

That's soooooo sweet of you!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg that is amazing, what a great friend you are!!!!


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2008)

your still beautiful as ever.  and your such a good friend


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 22, 2008)

You are absolutely remarkable.. people like you give me so much faith in the world & humanity... 

God bless both of you


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 22, 2008)

You are the bestest friend anyone could ever ask for! That was very sweet of you!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 23, 2008)

What an amazing friend you are, YAY for friendship! I wish your friend all the best!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 23, 2008)

How absolutely inspiring!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

Such an inspiring thread and I hope that you're friend is now in remission or well on the way to being.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are an incredible person! That was *so *sweet of you


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, how unbelievably unselfish of you! What an amazing friend you are. And the pink shawl on your head looks sexy, especially with that make up!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish her the best- I think you did what only a *true* friend would do, and I admire you for that.


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

My co-worker did that when her daughter was diagnosed with breast cancer but you are an AWESOME friend for doing that! Wow the things we do for loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do admire you!


----------



## summerskin (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. You are a true friend


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 13, 2008)

you are a really great friend.. 
Friends like that are very hard to find!

bless u!


----------



## fillintheblank (Nov 16, 2008)

that is incredible. you guys look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol i love that pink bandanna! and those pink eyes!


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

What a good and true friend you are!!You're amazing for doing that and being there for her!God bless you, we really need more people like you in this world.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 17, 2008)

That is an amazing thing to do for a friend!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

You are such a sweet and true friend.  You both look beautiful inside and out.


----------



## MAC4TV (Nov 26, 2008)

You go girl!  You look beautiful!  

Give my best to your friend!  It will be a long and difficult struggle...take care of her.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 26, 2008)

How sweet!! You are a great friend! Wishing your friend a speedy recovery


----------

